# SDR (green sewer drain pvc pipe) vs Poly Drain (triple wall pipe) pricing



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Doing some edits upon my shop dust collection. I have a mixture of 6" and 4" HVAC metal latch duct at 26 gauge. Went to my local northern Nevada irrigation distributor and pick up some green pvc SDR for experimentation. Pricing is: 6"=$2.91 per foot / 4"=$1.61. I remember why I went HVAC metal duct now  However, I told him I was doing some wood working dust collection stuff and the representative showed me another pipe. He called it "Poly Drain" aka at Home Depot as TripleWall. Much thinner than SDR (much lighter) and 0.90 cent cheaper per foot available for both 6" and 4". This would make it even cheaper than the HVAC 6"/4" 26 gauge I get at cost per square foot. I do not think it would collapse on any 1, 2, or 3HP dust collector…unsure about 5HP. When I say thin, I would say near comparable to 26 gauge thickness of my HVAC dust, if a itty bitty thicker. He also said all wye's and fitting from SDR fit PolyPipe. 
Something to keep in mind folks.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

I used some of that for my DC, but ended up replacing it. If it is the same pipe, you can't glue it and it has a slight corrugation on the inside that on my longest run seemed to reduce the suction. I think the fittings weren't as tight as I wanted and the silicon tape kept falling off. The last part may have been me though.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Yep Rob..I think it's the same stuff. Has a minor ribbing action inside and some kind of black liner. Can't glue? hmm…I may buy a 10' piece and experiment.


----------

